# Tuxedo Kitten Mayhem and Madness



## Lobita (Sep 14, 2013)

Little Shelly is about five months old now and she is cuh-razy! ;D My first cat, let alone kitten, so I didn't really know what to expect. 
She runs from room to room at breakneck speed "WHRRRR"ing and launching off my arm, chases her tail and beats it up, loves her lobster which she pounces and tosses into the air, and has a nasty habit of trying to shimmy up us like human cat trees. She is this awesome mixture of chaos and cuteness, haha. I really admire her fierce nature, until she's latched onto my arm. 

Here are some funny/cute photos of my favorite little monster.









CHARGING LASERS... 25%...









Shelly after a bath after she erm... fell into the toilet. Yeaaaaaah.









Found her chewing on some toy packaging, what a weirdo!









I run a home business of sewing costume parts... I made the foolish mistake of thinking I could actually photograph a product without her messing with it.  This is such a hilarious action shot, it really shows our dynamic, LOL!









Whenever she is sleepy and quiet, I count my lucky stars and get as much work done as possible before she terrorizes me again.  I imagine this is comparable to having a baby... except mine will grow up much faster. Can't wait til she's a lazy adult! Haha.

She is really hard to photograph because not only is she predominantly black, but she's always moving! My "favorite" thing is when I get suspicious she's getting into something, so I peek in on her from another room. Shelly must be listening out for my approach, because by the time I'm in the room, she's stopped what she's doing and is sitting in the middle of the floor, staring at me, as if to say "I wasn't doing anything!" I can never catch her in the act if she's in another room!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG Cuteness overload!!! She is ADORABLE!!!! Yep, you are in the height of the crazy stage with kittens, about 5 months. My 20 year old daughter has a tuxedo boy, same big eyes as your little girl here, and he just turned 1 and he is slowing down a little now, but was CRAZY too. I love tuxedo cats, with their big eyes and pink toes. Shelley is a cutie pie, that is for sure.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

LOL, yeah, welcome to kitten parenting. Kittens have SO much energy. It always amazes me how they can go from being in a dead sleep to spastic running circles around the room in no time! She has some crazy eyes on her (but in a cute way), that's for sure. She reminds me a lot of a tux foster kitten I had (same crazy eyes and pink nose).  She's adorable.

This was my foster kitten who reminds me of her:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Shelly is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

lol goooooo, Shelly!!!! she's a cutie!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Lobita said:


>


Cutest pic ever ;-)


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

You're going to have so much crazy fun in the next 6+ months!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So cute!! Has that wild and crazy things going on with her eyes!! She will grow up and settle down and these will all be just fun memories soon!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Love these pics. 

I'm guessing this was Nala's personality/energy level as a kitten. I adopted her when she was 5 and she's now 9 but she still gets crazy eyes and charges through the house running over, under, or through anything that gets in her way.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Her personality shines through these photos. She is one happy kitty.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Hahaha.... Super cute photos.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just beautiful.  

My family was adopted by a female tuxedo that we named Susie, back when I was about 6 (gulp! 30-some years ago!). She would go out and do her thing while I was at school and come back around the time we were getting home, so my mom thinks she must have belonged to someone. She would sit on my dad's lap while he was eating breakfast in the morning, drinking milk from a bowl on the kitchen table (we actually have a photo of that somehwhere). Then she up and disappeared one day and never came back.  We never had any pets other than her when I was growing up.


----------

